# Costal Birds



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

My brother is back from the ME so I've been hanging out in Houston. Went to the Texas City **** the other day to try my luck at getting some pics of the Brown Pelicans in action. First time out with the Jobu Jr 3 gimbal. The one I had that fit into a ballhead ended up pulling the threads out of the ball head where the arca plate attached. They don't recommend a single attachment point for that but I didn't see the disclaimer before I bought everything. Oh well. The Jr is a very nice piece. Very lite but sturdy and very smooth movement in both axis.




























Going back in a few days. I want to get some of some white pelicans as well but haven't been able to find any yet. Finally getting the hang of this BIF stuff. Its challenging and lots of fun.

Griz


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

griz said:


> Going back in a few days. I want to get some of some white pelicans as well but haven't been able to find any yet.Griz


The white pelicans are migratory and won't be here until October.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*No wonder*

No wonder I couldn't find any  Can you usually find the whites with the browns when they are here?

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Good work on these Griz.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*White pelicans*

Whites are here but in lower numbers. They are overwintering farther north due to recent mild winters. I have seen them in the winter in St. Louis.

Nice photos!!!

Mike


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

Yea I have my nephew looking out for me. I was told there were some on Bolivar island but we didn't want to mess with the ferry to get there. Kinda disappointed when I found out they aren't divers. I really had a blast trying to capture them diving. Once they pull in the wings they accelerate like crazy. It was fun I learned a lot.

Griz


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

*Nice Shots....*

All above posts are correct...the whites are more often found along the coast in the winter. Here's a couple I shot on the Columbia River just last month. Start looking for these guys to start arriving in December. Also, the Rockport area is great for birding in February through April. If you are lucky you will even see a couple of Whoopers...

~Captain Mike


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Cool I'll have to remember that. Rockport isn't that far from my brother's place. Never thought much about pelicans until I sat and watched them for a few days. Amazing birds. And that mouth/beak is pretty amazing too. Caught a couple of them swallowing fish. That thing is huge. Has like a spreader bone in the bottom. From what I could tell they try and get the fish under that bone and wash the water out the front then swallow. They look a little stunned when they first come up from a dive too 

Griz


----------

